# Rolleiflex questions



## vlflab2k3 (Aug 3, 2005)

I have a few questions about my Rolleiflex MX-EVS:

~What is the size of the threads for a cable release?  Will any standard cable fit?

~Also, which Rolleikin 35mm add-on can I use?  Does anyone have any experience with these, are they hard/easy to install?

~The Rolleifix converts the tripod threads to the standard size, right?

Thanks in advance


----------



## vlflab2k3 (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello?  Does anyone know?  The main thing I am wondering about is the threads for a cable release, does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## terri (Aug 3, 2005)

We actually have a lot of Rollei enthusiasts around here. Be patient. If you don't get an answer I'll be glad to move this thread over to the collector's corner, where some of them seem to gravitate naturally.


----------



## vlflab2k3 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks!  Ill look over there, maybe there's already a thread on this topic.


----------



## terri (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm gonna move this thread over there, too - hopefully it'll catch someone's eye.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 4, 2005)

vlflab2k3 said:
			
		

> I have a few questions about my Rolleiflex MX-EVS:
> 
> ~What is the size of the threads for a cable release? Will any standard cable fit?
> 
> ...


 

Not being a Rolleiflex expert I can partially answer your questions. In regards to the cable release, you can use any regular well made cable release. Almost 95 to 99% of the film cameras use the same thread for their cable release, there is no reason why Rollei would go away from that.

There are many websites that address your questions, such as:

http://www.matthes.com/Rollei/Products/Late30s/Accessories.html

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/rolleiflex_acc/rolleiflex_acc.htm

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/rolleiflex_acc/rolleiflex_acc-2.htm

http://www.dmakos.com/square/manual/morerolleikin/

I hope this helps.


----------



## terri (Aug 4, 2005)

Bless you, Mitica. :sillysmi:


----------



## vlflab2k3 (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks a million!


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 4, 2005)

vlflab2k3 said:
			
		

> Thanks a million!


 
You're welcome. Anytime!


----------

